# Schucker 40''s



## MuskyMike (Jul 8, 2002)

*Schucker 40''''s*

I was looking for a retirement coastal cruiser when I came across the 40'' Schuckers. This looks like a nice motorsailer for a couple to cruise the coast and rivers in. Can anyone tell me more about these boats (the good and the bad)?


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

*Schucker 40''''s*

Mike:

You''ll find Schuckers both with and without sailing rigs. We cruised off & on with a Schucker 40 in the Southern & Western Caribbean this past year, spent time onboard, and offer the following impressions:
1. It doesn''t sail. It''s a sail-assisted motorboat and the jib & main offer more steadying than propulsion effect.
2. The layout slept 2 folks, unless you can wedge a convertible sofa into the small main cabin. There was no fixed table but instead a ''desk'' behind the helm station & seat.
3. The galley was spacious, the sleeping cabin (forward of the galley) roomy, and the head roomy but very difficult to use underway due to its location in the bow.
4. With an overpowered Yanmar, it easily reached hull speed but the boat rarely made more than 5-5.5 kts (corrected). It was quick to squat and was definitely slower when motoring than I thought it should be.
5. Had tons of storage, much of it in a large engine room and in lockers, all of which was under the cabin sole and therefore a great place for heavy goods.
6. It sailed about at anchor and the owner of this boat installed a mizzen principally as a riding sail, which made a big difference in blowy anchorages.

Bruce VanSant traded to a Schucker 40 motorboat when skin problems mandated more protection than his sailboat could provide, and he continues to ''commute'' in this boat between the SE U.S. and the Eastern Caribbean. It''s strong and generally roomy but built in a rough fashion. By now, these boats will require a lot of owner attention as parts wear out. There seemed to be an active group of owners who know the marketplace well; you might try to connect with a current owner to find out which boats are about to come on the market and get a better, first-hand report.

Jack


----------



## atrometer (Apr 7, 2006)

A fairly accurate description BUT it does sail - 5 kts w/15 kts of wind - BUT IT IS A MOTOR SAILOR! I have never met a Schucker owner that doesn't LOVE their boat!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

atrometer...thats a 6 year old post you're responding to!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

atrometer-

Not only is a six-year old post, but chances are pretty good that MuskyMike is no longer active on this site, since he only has two posts to his credit, and both were probably from six years ago. If he hasn't bought the boat by now, he probably isn't going to. 

Please read this *post* to help yourself get the most out of sailnet.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

And just for the record, a forty footer doing 5 knots in 15 knots of wind is so absurdly slow that one might easily say, Schuckers don't sail. 

Respectfully, 
Jeff


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good point... LOL.. 


Jeff_H said:


> And just for the record, a forty footer doing 5 knots in 15 knots of wind is so absurdly slow that one might easily say, Schuckers don't sail.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Jeff


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah...I mean EACH of Dawg's hulls goes that fast!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Yeah...I mean EACH of Dawg's hulls goes that fast!


LOL... And the speed is additive...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*"Don't revive old threads... If the thread is more than a year old... let it lie.."*

Okay Mr Moderator and Associates. Since you've picked on a fellow Schucker owner and I've seen you get on others for reviving an old thread, I have a question. Why doesn't the system delete threads older than a year if it's that important to you? Otherwise, what's the big deal. Inquiring minds want to know

And for those who make fun of our slow but comfortable boats, here's what I once told an old sailing buddy. He was sailing ahead of us in his Morgan 382 and making fun of how our boat sailed. He calls on the Vhf and says "I can sail rings around your boat". I said, that's true. But I'm doing a load of wash and getting some ice out of the ice maker for my drink why you're sailing rings around me

Scott


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> I'm doing a load of wash and getting some ice out of the ice maker for my drink why you're sailing rings around me


So if I can sail around you, now I am not saying I can, but if I can, can you do my wash ? (g)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bring a bottle of coconut rum and we'll discuss it








Scott


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Schuckerman...there is no rule against reviving dead threads and dead threads can contain lots of good information for review. 
That said...many of us here click on "latest posts" and end up reading a long thread and responding to the initial posts without realizing the dated nature of the posts....only to find we have wasted our time. So...we ask that members:
1. Post a new thread when possible OR
2. Make it clear in their post that they KNOW they are reviving a dead thread so that the rest of us will take note. If you don't do this...the rest of us may assume you don't know that you are responding to one and act accordingly.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How about you ask members:

3. To look at the date of the thread in case it's not something you want to read since we all know what assuming does









Sorry, I'm just having a little fun.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Shuck...Mangez Moi!


----------



## Tinboat (Oct 18, 2012)

It may be an old post but I found the information useful


----------



## Sails149 (May 28, 2017)

what wrong with old posts the info is still good?
there are 4 Schucker 436 for sail at the moment (3/29/19) 
I got info very quickly without waiting for a possible reply to a new post.
Sailboat data needs to be updates as its not listed in their database.
cheers warren


----------



## DCaretaker (Jan 6, 2021)

camaraderie said:


> Schuckerman...there is no rule against reviving dead threads and dead threads can contain lots of good information for review.
> That said...many of us here click on "latest posts" and end up reading a long thread and responding to the initial posts without realizing the dated nature of the posts....only to find we have wasted our time. So...we ask that members:
> 1. Post a new thread when possible OR
> 2. Make it clear in their post that they KNOW they are reviving a dead thread so that the rest of us will take note. If you don't do this...the rest of us may assume you don't know that you are responding to one and act accordingly.


The information was useful and came up on a Google search for Reviews, If it ain't broke; don't try to fix it.


----------



## Johntyates323 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice post. Look forward the reading old and new posts.
I’m interested in a pilot house boat for blue water. Any thoughts?

john


----------



## DrMarkus (6 mo ago)

Johntyates323 said:


> Nice post. Look forward the reading old and new posts. I’m interested in a pilot house boat for blue water. Any thoughts? john


 I've been looking for that mythological creature: A motorsailer with twin screws, hopefully ketch rigged and under $200K (or $100K is even better!). Found a decent Lancer 44 but the owner got greedy and raised his price after I replied and I don't play that. Lancer's get trashed but can be a good option. All the lines lead to the pilothouse helm and you can singlehand the boat from there.Skip the one in Washington as I was told to do by a surveyor. Other than Schuckers, there are Cheoy Lee 43's (53's have _way way_ too many up and down steep steps IMHO). I am now looking at straight pilothouse trawlers. Anyone else have suggestions?


----------

